

Show HN: Swaddle wraps your programs as ready-to-go signed package repositories - raphcohn
https://github.com/raphaelcohn/swaddle

======
raphcohn
Cool. fpm's a good tool, but it requires a lot of command line fu, and isn't
source control friendly. One of the reasons for swaddle was to get more of
this stuff into source control and less into complex build scripts. One of the
others was a major headache we once had with broken ruby versions on build
servers breaking things like fpm (especially when multiple versions were
needed). Swaddle fixes this, too.

------
ringods
Coming from fpm, this tool is much more complete while maintaining the same
simplicity. With fpm, you have to pass everything on the command line which I
don't like. Swaddle allows you to save your packaging config in your repo in
separate config files. It helped us substantially at ReleaseQueue.com to live
by our own product rules: package everything!

